# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT)  EMT V2.12.00 Beta Released, Added Smartisan Flash/Unlock & VIVO NEX, X27 etc models

## mohamed73

*ADDED Xiaomi Blackshark 2/2 PRO models, Supported Factory Reset/Reset FRP/PFM etc!
ADDED  VIVO models, Supported Flash/Reset FRP/Reset Screenlock without  userdata loss etc for Y85,Y71S,Y73,Z1/Z1I,V9 PRO etc models!
ADDED  VIVO models, Supported Factory Reset and solve the problem of auto  recovery mode after unlocking for Z3,NEX,X27,Z5 etc models!
ADDED  Smartisan module, Supported Flash/Factory Reset/Reset FRP/PFM/Reset  Screenlock without userdata loss and read userdata from bricked phones  etc function!*  *General Module:*
> FIXED: Optimized qualcomm (sahara protocol) Flash function of each module
> FIXED: Optimized Read Information function of some modules
> FIXED: Prompt message when the testpoints files not exist  *Xiaomi Module:*
> ADDED Blackshark 2 (Skywalker) {Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED Blackshark 2 PRO (Darklighter) {Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> FIXED: Adjust the authentication service price of xiaomi module (Qualcomm Series)
- The authentication service price is adjusted from 10 credits to 8 credits per time
-  The Xiaomi Authentication Service function is hidden by default at  present, contact us if you need authentication service please.  *VIVO Module:*
> ADDED Y85/A (PD1730) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
>  ADDED V9 (PD1730F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
>  ADDED V9 YOUTH (PD1730BF)  {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} -Beta
>  ADDED Z1 LITE (PD1730E) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
>  ADDED Y89 (PD1730E) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
> ADDED Y71S (PD1731C) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED Y73 (PD1731C) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
>  ADDED Y93 (PD1818) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
>  ADDED U1 (PD1818) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset  FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
> ADDED  Y91 (PD1818F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset  FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
> ADDED Y3  Standard Edition (PD1930CF) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
>  ADDED Y95 (PD1818F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
>  ADDED Z1/Z1I (PD1730C) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
>  ADDED V9 PRO (PD1730CF) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
>  ADDED Z3X (PD1730G) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss} - Beta
> ADDED Z3 (PD1813B/D) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED X23 (PD1809A/T) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED NEX (PD1806A/T) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED X27 (PD1829A/T) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED X27 PRO (PD1836A/T) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED Z5X (PD1911A/T) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED Z5 (PD1921A/T) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED Z1X (PD1921F) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED S5 (PD1932A/T) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED NEX S (PD1805A) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED NEX 2_DUAL DISPLAY (PD1821A/T) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED U3X (PD1928A/T) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED U10 (PD1928F) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED S1 PRO (PD1832A/E) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED X27 (PD1838) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED IQOO (PD1824A/T) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED IQOO NEO (PD1914A/T) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED V15 PRO (PD1832F) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED V17 PRO (PD1931F) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED U3 (PD1941A/T) {Factory Reset} - Beta
> ADDED U20 (PD1941F) {Factory Reset} - Beta  *Smartisan Module:*
> ADDED T1 (SFO) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED T2 (ICESKY) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED M1 (SURABAYA) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED M1L (COLOMBO) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED U1 (NUT) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED U2 PRO (ODIN) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED U3 (OSCAR) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED U3 PRO (OSBORN) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
>  ADDED U3 PRO SE (OXFORD) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory  Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED R1 (TRIDENT) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED PRO 2S (OCEAN) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}
> ADDED PRO 3 (DELTA) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM,Reset Screenlock without userdata loss}  *Information:*
*  ADDED some of "Beta" models for vivo module, please feedback the  results to us so that can help us support these models faster!
* MTK  new security models (MT6771,6768,6765,6763,6762 etc chips) are under  internal test, if you have these chip models, contact us for test  please!

----------

